# X-pro effect like instagram



## jespergb (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi.

Anyone know where i can get an action to make an x-pro ii effect like seen in instagram?

Also is there any available effects to make the current contemporary effect that desaturate and contrast adding photos?

Or maybe a professional package for those effects?

cheers


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 3, 2012)

Which program do you use for PP work?

If you use GIMP, there is a plugin you can install (Cross Processing | GIMP Plugin Registry). It requires Python (if you have it, it will be under filters-python. If not, download it here: Download Python).

The results of doing your own x-pro will be much better than using an action or something like instagram. When you do the x-pro yourself, you can make adjustments so the photo is exactly where you want it to be.


----------



## Ela (Mar 12, 2012)

Follow me on instagram: 123elaela123


----------



## table1349 (Mar 12, 2012)

Add Instagram effects to Photoshop for free


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 19, 2012)

I have been using these for a while now. You can use the preset and still make adjustments to it afterwards. You do need photoshop though. 

Crossprocessing Curve Presets by ~PederDingo on deviantART


----------

